# Functional Fitness



## wingchun100 (Mar 10, 2014)

I enjoy the home-based fitness workouts that I do (P90X 3, etc.), but they are geared more toward the layman getting fit rather than a martial artist. Someday I'd like to create a workout routine that focuses on what I need for my art (wing chun). To do this, I think I need something that addresses the following:

*balance 
*core strength
*upper body strength
*punching speed

Naturally I'd create a program that would address lower body as well but, since wing chun is mostly UPPER body techniques, I feel the focus should be there. Then again, I don't want to be unbalanced: Bruce Lee from the waist up, Chicken Little from the waist down.

I also know that the REAL hitting power in wing chun (or any martial art) comes from proper body mechanics. My teacher is shorter and weighs less than me but can hit harder. Still, being stronger can't hurt!

What kind of art do you practice? What kind of workout routine would benefit you?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2014)

Mma and we have a few different ones.
The crash mat workout I have already posted.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/113954-the-crash-mat-workout

But I also do some plates kettle bells circuit that kind of thing.

An example of a plate workout.

Mine is a bit different.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dfJ8Y460Ejw


----------



## Takai (Mar 10, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Naturally I'd create a program that would address lower body as well but, since wing chun is mostly UPPER body techniques, I feel the focus should be there......
> 
> I also know that the REAL hitting power in wing chun (or any martial art) comes from proper body mechanics. My teacher is shorter and weighs less than me but can hit harder. Still, being stronger can't hurt!



Wing Chun is "whole body" techniques not upper versus lower. That is just one of the reasons why your Sifu is hitting harder than you. I would focus on strengthening your core. It just makes everything else easier. I like the TRX and yoga.

Just my .02.


----------

